# Simon Mayr



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Simon Mayr, also spelled Giovanni Simone Mayr, (born June 14, 1763, Mendorf, Bavaria [Germany]-died Dec. 2, 1845, Bergamo, Lombardy, Austrian Empire [now in Italy]), Italian operatic and liturgical composer of German origin who was one of the first composers to use the orchestral crescendo technique made famous by Gioacchino Rossini.

As a youth Mayr entered the University of Ingolstadt to study theology, but while there he learned to play several instruments. He later studied music in Bergamo and in Venice, where he had several oratorios produced. His popularity began with his first opera, Saffo (1794), and grew with each new work. In 1802 he was made choirmaster of Santa Maria Maggiore in Bergamo and in 1805 professor of counterpoint and director of the cathedral choir school there. After 1815, partly owing to the influence of Rossini, he concentrated on religious works, including masses, psalms, motets, and cantatas. His later style merges Italian melodic writing with the harmonic richness and orchestral nuance of the German tradition.

Mayr wrote a commemorative biography of Joseph Haydn, many works on music theory, and an autobiography that was edited and published posthumously, and he founded two institutions for poor and elderly musicians. Of his more than 60 operas, the best-remembered include La Lodoiska (1796), Ginevra di Scozia (1801), Medea in Corinto (1813), and La rosa bianca e la rosa rossa (1813; "The White Rose and the Red Rose").


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:

View attachment 146146


Mayr: Il sagrifizio di Jefte (Sacred Oratorio)

Hrachuhí Bassénz (soprano), Stefanie Irányi (mezzo-soprano), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jochen Kupfer (bass) & Franz Hauk (directing from the harpsichord)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble


----------

